
Ask HN: Are you still using PHP? - introvertmac
I find myself more comfortable with PHP, I think it is the best language to build your MVP. Just want to to know if you are still using PHP, if yes then why?
======
lsiunsuex
Yes. It's never been incapable of doing what I need it to do. Configured
properly, it can be very fast. And I know it better then I know my primary
spoken / written language. Precautions need to be taken as with any language
regarding scrubbing data, memory usage, sql queries, etc... but IMO, it's
still a perfectly valid language.

~~~
introvertmac
Can you share your PHP project?

~~~
lsiunsuex
I'll share 1 of them

[https://www.superteacherworksheets.com/](https://www.superteacherworksheets.com/)

1600 concurrent users online right now. Just 1 load balancer, 2 servers.

------
jarnix
Yes it's easy to start something without thinking too much. I suppose that
someone fluent in nodejs would say the same about nodejs though.

